# Animal Cruelty



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Here is an eye opening story. It contains some graphic images so be aware before looking:
https://ca.news.yahoo.com/baby-chickens-cooked-alive-hatchery-animal-rights-group-090632830.html


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I can't quite tell what's going on in the video but I read the article and I'm horrified. That is freaking brutal and horrible and this needs to stop. I still don't understand how people can be so frickin cruel.


----------



## rileys-mom (May 26, 2014)

<<<When the undercover worker asks how they die, an employee laughs and says, “They boil! I have no sympathy for them anymore.”>>

And we wonder why our society is becoming more and more violent. A little more sympathy and empathy would do us all a world of good.


----------



## CleverRat (Mar 9, 2014)

I agree ^ I am young and it's hard to believe people that are so much older than me choose to do things I would never dream of.


----------



## Mozza (Jun 15, 2014)

Oh I shouldn't have looked at that. . I raise chickens. Right now I have many adults and 17 little chicks. They are treated well and loved and they will all be egg layers or roosters of flocks of egg layers. They look like some of the ones in the article...it's so awful to imagine anything like that happening to them.


----------



## faint (May 30, 2014)

Stuff like this makes me proud to be a vegetarian and not supporting that. Animal abuse happens way too often in the factory farming industry it's awful.  Poor babies.


----------



## Charlottesmom (Nov 27, 2013)

I refuse to look at the video as I have seen too many inhumane pictures and videos of how some jerks treat animals. But from the comments I take it it was abuse of chickens, that would really hit home with me as I absoultly LOVE chickens!!! This is my last week eating any type of meats and my eggs will be purchased only if they are local or reputable cage free sources. Since childhood I have adored chickens (all animals really but I have a very big soft spot for chickens) we lived on a farm and every 2 years would get 25 new baby chicks, I would take care of them, talk to them, feed them and cuddle with them. I used to bring one or two into the house every now and again...drove my mom nuts! I would hide in my room (under the bed) whenever "chicken butchering day" came (once every two years in the fall). I hated my mom and dad for killing the chickens, and I refused to eat them. They really are smart, they learn their names and you can have quite an amusing conversation with the if you are so inclined, they used to follow me around like puppies too! People that are mean to animals have no empathy and a huge screw loose IMO! It's also a fact that most people who abuse animals go on to abuse childen too. Sickos!!


----------

